# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  [Tanya] Forum Koki

## blackberry

*misi momod & mimin
aku mau tanya nih  apakah di sub forum ini ada thread khusus koki gx ya ? 
soal nya dari tadi saya cari2-in ga ada  sampe saya search melalui googl*  
kalau ada tolong donx di kasih link nya disini  

cuman mau minta itu aja  makasih deh ya kalau udah mau kasih tau dan kalau yang tidak tau gpp terims sudah mampir  bantu aku ya  baru buat hari ini *

----------


## Jusri

Tidak ada Om  :Nono:

----------


## blackberry

oh , memang tidak ada yah?
kalau bisa tolong , bisa cariin forum nya gx ya ? share disini or via PM gitu  ::  thx ya sudah mampir friends  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Buka thread baru aja om

----------


## ad666

Googling aja om  ::  . . .
menurut ane nama forumnya sudah mewakili isinya

----------


## mrbunta

> Buka thread baru aja om


 jadi www.koki-s.org ya. hehehehehehehe

----------


## mochi9009

> jadi www.koki-s.org ya. hehehehehehehe


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Y4m1n

Wah ada orang kebingungan kok malah di joke....
Coba browse ke sini om: www.o-fish.com
Saya juga sering akses tp dulu.

Salam.

----------

